# Circuito de corriente constante



## davidseb (May 17, 2012)

necesito orientacion para hacer de una fuente ( hecha de 2 fuentes atx en serie)
una de CORRIENTE constante de 7amp que pueda regular no tengo conocimientos de electronica 
podrian ayudarme con algun esquema que cumpla estas caracterizticas??
la fuente entrega 24v a 8 amp y la quiero usar para electrolisis por eso necesito regular la corriente gracias a todos saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

Cual es la corriente mínima que querés regular?


----------



## davidseb (May 17, 2012)

hola gracias por responder BLACK mira no se si sea posible regular de 1 a 7amp  me refiero a que por ejemplo pueda seleccionar cualkier valor entre 1 a 7  y que esta fuente sostenga ese valor sin importar la carga aunque variara el voltaje, mi marjen seria hasta 23v se puede hacer algun circuito con estas caracteristicas?   (no olvidemos que son 2 fuentes ATX conectadas en serie )


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

Acá te dejo un circuito sencillo.
Tené en cuenta que la disipación del transistor puede llegar a ser muy alta, por lo que tiene que estar montado sobre un muy generoso disipador.
La peor condición sería un corto a la salida, y ahí estaría disipando cerca de 180 watts. En condiciones normales, la disipación va a ser inversamente proporcional a la tensión que esté saliendo. La regulación no es absoluta (pueden haber variaciones de 0.1A), pero no creo que eso moleste mucho.


----------



## davidseb (May 17, 2012)

oo muchisimas gracia  mira los watts de las fuentes son : de la primera 185w y de la segunda 144w no se aki como aplique la union en serie de las dos si se suman o se usa el menor de los watts  como en el amperaje  me funciona este circuito? no importa que tenga que poner un disipador grande el gabinete es amplio y tiene dos ventiladores    a y otra cosa perdon por mi ignorancia pero en el circuito cual seria la salida VOUT  jeje todo el circuito lo entiendo pero me atoro en el punto de MOSFET canal P  disculpame esque nunca habia oido este componente
jeje ya he leido es un transistor fisicamente parecido a un LM317  pero sigo sin entender en donde va la salida del circuito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

La salida va en lugar de R3 que es la que usé para simular la carga. O sea, en el circuito real, R3 no existe, en su lugar van los electrodos.
Las potencias suman. Puestas en serie, se suma la tensión y la corriente queda igual, puestas en paralelo (suponiendo que sean iguales) la corriente se duplica y la tensión queda igual.
El detalle en tu caso, es que la corriente mayor que vas a poder obtener es el que entregue la más chica de las fuentes.


----------



## davidseb (May 17, 2012)

aa ok ok mira te dare todos los datos de lo que llevo hasta ahora se conectaron en serie dos fuentes atx con estas caracteristicas      fuente 1                 fuente 2                 MI FUENTE      
                                             12v ( 10amp)        12v ( 8amp )    =        24V (8amp ) 
                                             185watts               145 watts                 330 watts
le coloque un regulador para la tension con un LM317 pero no sabia que solo podia entregar 1.5 amp asi que lo quite para poder implementar el regulador para la corriente ( no se si pudiera regular tension Y corriente tambien para que por ejemplo pusiera los pote a digamos 18v 3amp  sin importar carga


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

Vamos por partes (no te asustes que no soy Jack ).
Qué es lo que realmente necesitás?
Regular tensión o corriente? Ambas están relacionadas, pero en la regulación, tenés que optar.


> digamos 18v 3amp  sin importar carga


. Eso es imposible, ya que la corriente que va a circular *depende* de la carga a una tensión constante.
Caso extremo 1: no le pongo carga, hacia donde circularía la corriente?
Caso extremo 2: la pongo en cortocircuito, si mantengo la tensión, la corriente sería infinita.
Ahora en el mundo más real:
Fuente de tensión constante: si a 18 volts le conecto una carga de 18 ohms, va a circular 1 amper. Si a la misma fuente le conecto una carga de 9 ohms, van a circular 2 amperes.
Fuente de corriente constante: si hago circular 1 amper por una resistencia de 18 ohms, la tensión va a ser de 18 volts. Si hago circular 2 amperes, la tensión en la misma resistencia va a ser de 36 volts.
Espero que se entienda lo que te quiero expresar.


----------



## davidseb (May 17, 2012)

ok pues lo importante seria controlar la corriente basicamente quiero que si necesito mandar digamos 2amp ala pieza esta corriente se mantenga fija o tenga un muy minimo de variacion si importar el tamaño de la pieza no se si me entiendas digamos programar la salida a 2amp y que no suba ni baje se puede con este tipo de fuentes para pc??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2012)

Podes usar las fuentes, y luego el regulador. Estuve mirando y probablemente un IRF4905 debería funcionar correctamente. Y no son muy caros. Es más, por el precio y por seguridad, le pondría 2 en paralelo.


----------



## davidseb (May 18, 2012)

perfecto entonces tendria que cambiar el IRF 9240 por el 4905? o seria un circuito diferente? y otra pregunta mira donde vivo es algo complicado conseguir algunos componentes habria manera de que me dieras otras opciones en caso de no encontrar la ideal? gracias por tus respuestas estaba apunto de botar mi fuente jejeje saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2012)

El circuito es exactamente el mismo. Con respecto al transistor, buscá alguno que maneje al menos 30 volts (con 50 estaríamos mejor), y la mayor capacidad de disipación posible. Si es menor a 200 watts, con poner 2 o más en paralelo, funciona igual sin modificar nada en el circuito.


----------



## davidseb (May 18, 2012)

ok muchisimas gracias Black  entonces comenzare la caseria de componentes haber que tal me va . Tengo que buscar cualquiera que maneje 50v minimo 200watts y cual seria el minimo de corriente o es una medida estandar? por que revise el datasheet del 4905 y maneja 74amp?  necesito todo ese rango? o si consigo uno de menor tambien me serviria?  una ves mas muchas gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2012)

Esa corriente que ves que manejan es en picos de corta duración. Pero en tu aplicación, la corriente va a ser contínua. Y recordá un disipador muy generoso


----------



## davidseb (May 18, 2012)

ok encuanto consiga todo tomare foto y la subire para mostrarte el trabajo gracias un saludo


----------



## davidseb (May 19, 2012)

hola que tal black mira lleve el esquema para explicar mas o menos lo que necesitaba y me dijeron que esta bien asi pero que si podia conseguir un L200 que es un regulador de corriente y voltaje pero en caso de no encontarlo podrias decirme que transistores serian similares a este ? te agradeceria mucho  es que por aca todos estos componentes son raros y no los tiene nadie


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2012)

Hola.

Hice esto en el simulador Proteus y regula la corriente.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb (May 19, 2012)

oo muchas gracias como puedo saber cuanta corriente puede regular o limitar este circuito?


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2012)

Hola.

Cada transistor soporta la cuarta parte de la corriente total.
La resistencia de emisor determina 1/4 de la corriente la máxima corriente.
Para 8A un cuarto es 2A. Si asuminos una caída de voltaje de 1.5V en la resistencia de emisor, esta será de 0.75 ohmios.
Usé un LM317 como regulador de voltaje variable, que excita las bases de los transistores. Como el voltaje mínimo del regulador es de 1.25V, se pone un diodo en cada base, para que sumado al Vbe del transistor dé aprox. 1.2V, obteniéndose casi cero en la resistencia de emisor.

Cuando el potenciómetro está en su máximo valor, la caída de voltaje en la resistencia de emisor deberá ser de 2A aprox.

Más o menos así funciona el circuito.
La resistencia de 390 ohnios es para aseguranos que el regulador tiene la corriente de carga mínima de funcionamiento sin carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb (May 20, 2012)

muchas gracias ELAFICIONADO ( esto es algo complicado ) trato de entender todo su funcionamiento  eh visto a un compañero aca en mi pais y le comente todo mi proyecto el me dijo que a ciencia cierta no me podia ayudar pero que les preguntara a ustedes de la siguiente forma : lo que necesito es un circuito que REGULE EL VOLTAJE Y LIMITE LA CORRIENTE jeje  eh estado haciendo mal mis preguntas ( y aun asi todos ustedes me ayudaron eso lo agradesco mucho ) por asi puedo limitar por ejemplo a 2 amp maximo comensando con el voltaje que yo regule ( se que este se ira incrementando a medida que aya mas resistencia para asi poder mantener la corriente limitada) es correcto? podrian ayudarme y disculpen por no saber como preguntar saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito que puse es un regulador de corriente constante, pero no regula el votaje.
Para eso debes poner un regulador de votaje variable con la capacidad de poder suministrar la corriente máxima.
En el circuito que te propuse, debes reemplazar la batería por la fuente reguladora de volaje variable.
De esta manera, pudes regular el voltaje y la corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb (May 20, 2012)

a perfecto mira tengo el regulador de voltaje con el LM317 pero solo entrega 1.5 mi pregunta es Y alguno que me entregue mas? pero necesito que sea muy comun por que realmente es dificil conseguir este tipo de componentes aca.  habia leido que conectando los lm317 en serie aumentaba la intensidad de salida pero no encuentro algun post en donde manejen 7 amp .cuantos de estos puedo conectar o seria imposible alcanzar esa intencidad con este regulador?


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2012)

Hola.

Este cicruito te puede dar más de 8A.



El voltaje de entrada debe ser Vcc + 7V (los 7 voltios son para compensar, la caida de voltajes en los transistores, ya sea del regulador de corriente y de voltaje).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb (May 20, 2012)

entiendo osea que a este circuito solo tengo que descontarle el trafo-el puente rectificador ¿ y los 4 condensadores de 4700 o estos si hacen falta? y por ultimo cual circuito conecto primero ala salida de mi fuente el de la regulacion o el de la limitacion? en un diagrama de bloques seria FUENTE-LIMITACION-REGULACION ?                                                                                       ( Vin )   (intensidad)  
 (tension)


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2012)

Hola.

La idea es esta.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb (May 22, 2012)

la salida de la limitacion va conectada al negativo ( masa) de la fuente conmutada y la regulacion de tension al positivo ok entiendo ahora tengo un gran problema necesito minimizar todo esto no se si sea posible hacer un solo circuito de los dos con el cual se limite intensidad y regule la tencion ( cada uno con su respectivo potenciometro claro) gracias perdon por la demora pero mi conexion esta fallida saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 22, 2012)

Amigo davidseb, dado el valor de corriente que necesitas, tendras un mejor rendimiento en tu equipo utilizando un regulador conmutado.


----------

